# Ulster Bank Antytime Banking - International Payments



## pudds (16 Dec 2011)

*Just noticed this on my current account ~ might be of interest to some.*

*Coming Soon*

                         **NEW** 
To help make your banking even easier, we will be making some improvements to our Anytime Banking Service in the New Year.

          Soon you will be able to make an international payment from  your account. So, if you need to send birthday money to family in  America, send funds to people on their year out, 

or simply *move money to  your accounts in other countries* you can make the transfer online.

       To find out more about the upcoming service and the associated charges, visit ulsterbank.ie/ComingSoon.


----------



## german (17 Dec 2011)

*Exchange rates*

Always watch their exchange rate, online baking systems normally throw up terrible exchange rates,always compare with other banks, xe and transfermate just to shop around


----------



## Time (5 Jan 2012)

UB have no idea when the service will be available. They would cut off their own nose to spite their face.

It is no wonder that 3rd party providers are running rings around them.


----------



## ccraig (5 Jan 2012)

Ulsters exchange rates will not be competitive, maybe ok for sending Mickey mouse amounts but not an option otherwise


----------



## Eithneangela (6 Jan 2012)

I'm told by local UB that the International transfer facility will be operational for online customers from 15th Jan. It is much simpler to do one in the branch now - that long-winded form no longer required - it's already an online transaction in the bank. Agree that currency conversion rates should be monitored and the best bank used for sizeable transfers.


----------



## teachai (16 Jan 2012)

Well, its not operational yet, and it would be a damn site cheaper than paying the €16 bank charge


----------



## ClubMan (16 Jan 2012)

What €16 bank charge? There are plenty of transaction fee banking offers out there if you are habitually paying bank charges where you are right now.


----------



## Time (16 Jan 2012)

I pay €15 with transfermate purely because UB will not allowed transfers outside of Ireland.


----------



## ClubMan (16 Jan 2012)

Switch to another bank that does?


----------



## Time (16 Jan 2012)

Look at my location.


----------



## ClubMan (16 Jan 2012)

If you have one _Irish _bank a/c what's stopping you getting another regardless of location?


----------



## Time (16 Jan 2012)

LOL!

Have you ever tried opening an account these days? Not even a personal letter from the Pope would work.

It don't matter now as I am merely transferring my money to a local account here.


----------



## x4winnie (16 Jan 2012)

I have a sterling current account with Ulster bank in Newry, but am finding it very difficult to open a deposit account with them. Last week I rang them to ask  about their 'Loyalty Saver'  filled in the application form and sent off with sterling draft. But this morning it arrived back to me. When I rang for an explanation I was told that this account is no longer available to South of Ireland customers. Seems odd, only one on offer to me is a fixed 6 month deposit at 1%. Anyone throw any light on this. I thought banks wanted money at the moment...


----------



## teachai (21 Jan 2012)

thers a €16 charge if you go into the branch and get them to transfer money to another jurisdiction.  I have a €5 bill for my new company credit card (set up charge), so if I go this route it costs 3 times the amount of the bill.  Maybe they'll go live soon but they still haven't done so


----------



## teachai (19 Feb 2012)

just noticed international payment facility has now gone live on ulster bank.  You do of course need your card reader and to make sure you change to standard payment rather than the default immediate payment to avoid the charge


----------



## Time (20 Feb 2012)

Good to know it is now live at last.


----------

